# What are these for?



## mudbug (Jun 21, 2008)

I'm talking about the little icons that say "Wrap 





> ,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LPBeier (Jun 21, 2008)

Those are "tags". HTML is the language used to write web pages and the tags have different meanings. There are also other programming languages used in the site like PHP. 





> [/quote will appear around any text you want to quote in your reply. It will contain the name of the original poster and a number which relates to the original post, as well as all the information needed to format the quote blue, etc.
> 
> This is just general information because I don't administer this site; however having been a web developer for over 10 years I thought I would help you out a bit. For a more in depth answer as to how you use them in this particular site, one of the admins will have to answer.


----------



## mudbug (Jun 21, 2008)

thanks, LP.  I'm still a little confused.  Can you tell I'm a computer moron?


----------



## LPBeier (Jun 21, 2008)

No such thing as a computer moron.  Consider yourself mildly computer challenged.  The best thing if you are unsure of the codes is to not touch them - they (the codes) know what to do!


----------



## kitchenelf (Jun 21, 2008)

mudbug - if you want to quote someone and you can't just click on the Quote button in their post because you are quoting a different thread, let's say, you can highlight the area you want to quote and copy it.  Then, go to where you want to paste it and paste.  Like this:

cleaning out the fridge leftovers tonight........

That was copied from your dinner thread but like that, no one knows it's a quote - so to make it a quote copy it, highlight it, and click on the Quote icon (looks like writing on a page but with that little thing like in cartoons showing someone is saying something.


> cleaning out the fridge leftovers tonight........



Make sure your cursor is at the end again before you start typing.  BUT WAIT!  No one knows who the quote is from - so just after the first word Quote but right before the closing bracket type an equal sign = and then the name with NO SPACES BEFORE OR AFTER.

So, this is what it would look like 





			
				mudbug said:
			
		

> then the closing quote is already at the end, which commands it to stop quoting so you get:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## texasgirl (Jun 21, 2008)

But what is Wrap [PHP} , Wrap 
	
	



```
and Wrap [HTML]do? the icon's are right next to the quote icon. What do each of them do?
```


----------



## kitchenelf (Jun 22, 2008)

I've never used them but I will see if I can find out.


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 22, 2008)

I don't see any of those.  In the lower right corner of posts I see Buttons for EDIT and QUOTE and Icons for 'Multi-Quote This Message' and 'Quick Reply To This Message'.


----------



## GotGarlic (Jun 22, 2008)

Andy M. said:


> I don't see any of those.  In the lower right corner of posts I see Buttons for EDIT and QUOTE and Icons for 'Multi-Quote This Message' and 'Quick Reply To This Message'.



They're in the advanced reply window, to the right of the quote button.


----------



## texasgirl (Jun 22, 2008)

Andy, the  # <> and a piece of paper with php on it that you see when you go to advanced reply.


----------



## texasgirl (Jun 22, 2008)

```
practice
```
 

```
practice
```
 

```
practice
```


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 22, 2008)

texasgirl said:


> Andy, the # <> and a piece of paper with php on it that you see when you go to advanced reply.


 

I see them now, thanks.


----------



## Jcas (Jun 22, 2008)

Those buttons are used to prevent what we call Live Links-Clickable links.

It is called coding your links ....


----------



## kitchenelf (Jun 23, 2008)

Jcas said:


> Those buttons are used to prevent what we call Live Links-Clickable links.
> 
> It is called coding your links ....



Just curious - why would one not want to create a live link?


----------



## quicksilver (Jul 1, 2008)

So, I'm going to practice.





> practice=texasgirl
> 
> 
> 
> ...


.

Now I'll post and see what happens.

I still can't figure out why I can't get colored ink anymore, though.


----------



## Jcas (Jul 4, 2008)

> Just curious - why would one not want to create a live link?



There are some circumstances when you wouldn't want a live or clickable link, and coding it using either the code tag# or html tags<> prevents the link from being clickable.


----------



## DramaQueen (Jul 4, 2008)

quicksilver said:


> So, I'm going to practice..
> 
> Now I'll post and see what happens.
> 
> I still can't figure out why I can't get colored ink anymore, though.


 
*I can't figure out why either.  I like using colored ink, I can find my post easier and read from there.  It keeps me having to go through so many posts to find where I left off.   AND I just like colored ink.  Anyone in administration know why we can't get it anymore???*


----------



## Wart (Jul 4, 2008)

DramaQueen said:


> *I can't figure out why either.  I like using colored ink, I can find my post easier and read from there.  It keeps me having to go through so many posts to find where I left off.   AND I just like colored ink.  Anyone in administration know why we can't get it anymore???*




I don't know but if colored fonts have been disabled I'm glad.

Many times a poster will choose a font and/ or color because they like the look or for their own convenience with the unintended consiquence of making reading the post more difficult on the viewer.

Out of courtesy for people reading my posts I leave colors at default and use sans serif (usually default) fonts.


Incidentally, I believe vBullitin uses UUB Code. UUB closely resembles HTML but there are slight differences.


----------

